# Need help ATLAS fruit jar



## creeper71 (Feb 20, 2011)

I would like to know if someone can tell me the RB# an what color this is it is a pint size?  I think it is a RB # 164  if so there isn't a listing for it in a Pint size withthe color  I have in the RB #9


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 20, 2011)

has a dropped A


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 20, 2011)

Top


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 20, 2011)

bottom


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 20, 2011)

side


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 20, 2011)

Well creeper71; The jar has a ring around under the continuous thread of the finish.  This ring is called a transfer bead.  It is used to hold the formed parison for the bottles final blow, when it is transferred to the final mold.  This tells me that you can no doubt see two lines going up on the threaded finish, and that those lines probably line up with the mold seams.  The bottom looks clear, so my conclusion is that it is a relatively new jar.   RED Matthews


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RED Matthews
> 
> Well creeper71; The jar has a ring around under the continuous thread of the finish.  This ring is called a transfer bead.  It is used to hold the formed parison for the bottles final blow, when it is transferred to the final mold.  This tells me that you can no doubt see two lines going up on the threaded finish, and that those lines probably line up with the mold seams.  The bottom looks clear, so my conclusion is that it is a relatively new jar.   RED Matthews


 I don't understand what your trying to tell me..  I am trying to figure out the jar # an color. so are you saying it isn't a #164?


----------



## coreya (Feb 20, 2011)

It does look like a # 164 but like you I have red book 9 so no pint listed (not uncommon to find unlisted variants), as for the color looks like the yellow-green but the pictures are a little fuzzy and hard to see detail. Hope it helps


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: coreya
> 
> It does look like a # 164 but like you I have red book 9 so no pint listed (not uncommon to find unlisted variants), as for the color looks like the yellow-green but the pictures are a little fuzzy and hard to see detail. Hope it helps


 Thank you for your post.. I am sorry about the photos... I am not very good at taking photos.. Do you think this is a rare jar? an what would your guessimate be for value? I am wondering value since I did buy the jar


----------



## coreya (Feb 20, 2011)

I would not call that jar rare as almost all of the atlas jars were made in the millions++++, the color variations are not that unusual in the atlas jars but I would guesstamate a value around 10 +- or so. Red book 9 indicates 10-15 for the quart but that is several years and a better economy ago. I personaly would pay 2-4 max at a sale for one like that but I am exccedingly cheap!!!
 Also what red was telling you was the method used in the manufacture of the jar and that it was not an old old jar but more modern in its production ( not before the thirties or so)  Just my humble opinion!!


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: coreya
> 
> I would not call that jar rare as almost all of the atlas jars were made in the millions++++, the color variations are not that unusual in the atlas jars but I would guesstamate a value around 10 +- or so. Red book 9 indicates 10-15 for the quart but that is several years and a better economy ago. I personaly would pay 2-4 max at a sale for one like that but I am exccedingly cheap!!!
> Also what red was telling you was the method used in the manufacture of the jar and that it was not an old old jar but more modern in its production ( not before the thirties or so) Just my humble opinion!!


 what prices are you looking at? the yellow green is 15-20 an the olive green is 30-40 for quarts.. I would think a pint would be more value as there wasn't as many made.. I also know color plays a huge factor in price.. might has a touch of amber that can't be seen on photos...  you would never get a colored fruit jar for 4.00 max unless it was at a yardsale an you was the very first person at the sale that knew what it was.... I think you need to up your cut off point for a colored jar....lol


----------



## madman (Feb 21, 2011)

hey rob nice atlas! ive never seen one that color! thanks for sharing


----------



## cookie (Feb 22, 2011)

15-20..


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cookie
> 
> 15-20..


 it's nice some people are throwing numbers around as price but where is the data to back up the price?  far as I know this is unlisted


----------



## cookie (Feb 22, 2011)

RB 10 164  has QT -HG yellow green at 20-25..there is no listing for  a pint ..15-20 was my estimate.....maybe it will bring more.....maybe less....


----------



## coboltmoon (Feb 22, 2011)

Finding data on an unlisted seems impossible.
 I would value at $25-$50


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: coboltmoon
> 
> Finding data on an unlisted seems impossible.
> I would value at $25-$50


 Impossible is a understatement..lol  I emailed a collector an I am trying to find the email for Doug the guy who writes the redbook...


----------

